# New Cigar Bar in Anderson, SC



## RockEStone (Aug 18, 2008)

Or should I say first cigar bar in Anderson. Halfway to Habana. Officially opens next week. Has a cigar lounge with rentable humidor lockers. Has a wine bar seperate from the cigar bar. And has a jazz club upstairs. Sounds pretty good to me. I hope we have enough people to support this venture. Tell me about cigar bars in your area.:cb


----------



## Laserjock (Mar 25, 2006)

That sounds very cool...:tu


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

RockEStone said:


> Or should I say first cigar bar in Anderson. Halfway to Habana. Officially opens next week. Has a cigar lounge with rentable humidor lockers. Has a wine bar seperate from the cigar bar. And has a jazz club upstairs. Sounds pretty good to me. I hope we have enough people to support this venture. Tell me about cigar bars in your area.:cb


Sweet! :ss You and some other BOTLs/SOTLs are truly fortunate to have places like that - definitely give them your support. I'm happy with my local B&Ms but they don't serve food & drink, nor do they have jazz clubs (a blues club would be nice, too!). Enjoy!

:dr :dr :dr


----------



## BigAl_SC (Jun 10, 2008)

RockEStone said:


> Or should I say first cigar bar in Anderson. Halfway to Habana. Officially opens next week. Has a cigar lounge with rentable humidor lockers. Has a wine bar seperate from the cigar bar. And has a jazz club upstairs. Sounds pretty good to me. I hope we have enough people to support this venture. Tell me about cigar bars in your area.:cb


I was jumping up and down till I saw that dang tiger paw to the left...........

We need to do a herf there asap. I'm in.


----------



## RockEStone (Aug 18, 2008)

I don't care who you pull for as long as your a BOTL. (I just learned what that was!)


----------



## RockEStone (Aug 18, 2008)

I just received a VIP invitation to the grand opening this Friday. I may or may not return home.


----------



## MrMoJoe (Jul 25, 2008)

We've got a Halfway to Habana here in Greenville, on Main St.. Nice, well stocked humidor, lockers, smoking lounge, as well as an interesting variety of very nice smoking accessories and related items for sale (cigar store indians, hand carved rocking chairs, etc.).

As for the Tiger paw, it's a good thing!


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

How far is it from Charlotte? Edit: Never mind, looks like it is at least 3 hours away.


----------



## RockEStone (Aug 18, 2008)

neoflex said:


> How far is it from Charlotte? Edit: Never mind, looks like it is at least 3 hours away.


 It is about three hours. I just got back from the grand opening and I just found my new home away from home. Great place to relax with a glass of wine and nice cigar. Would be worth the trip!:ss


----------



## BigAl_SC (Jun 10, 2008)

Have you been back? Maybe the Greenville crew could plan a night to meet you there....... How large? and how's the Jazz?


----------



## RockEStone (Aug 18, 2008)

BigAl_SC said:


> Have you been back? Maybe the Greenville crew could plan a night to meet you there....... How large? and how's the Jazz?


 Big enough! Probably fit 20 people comfortably in the bar area plus there's another area with tables and chairs. When I was there yesterday, they had a piano player. I don't know what their plans are for the jazz...Live jazz on just jazz playing over their sound system.


----------



## tprice (Nov 5, 2008)

Just found this site and I really like it.

I stopped in at the Halfway to Havana yesterday and I was very impressed, actually got a little excited. 

Very nice staff and I am planning a meeting there next week with some of my buddies that go to AR each year duck hunting. 

Hope it survives and I will do my best to spread the word, it is within walking distance of my office


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

Dang!!!! I'm not too far from Anderson. Anyone got an address I can map?


----------



## tprice (Nov 5, 2008)

134-A N Main St, think I am correct.

If you have ever been to Anderson it is right less than 1 block from the Courthouse headed toward Clemson


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

It's always a good thing to hear another B&M has opened and hope there are people to support it. As bad as things are with pricing we need to keep these places open and operating.


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

Sweet! Under an hour for me. Thanks tprice!



tprice said:


> 134-A N Main St, think I am correct.
> 
> If you have ever been to Anderson it is right less than 1 block from the Courthouse headed toward Clemson


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

sweeeeet:ss


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

A quick review.....

My girlfriend and I were there this past Saturday evening. Very, very nice! They only sell European beers and premium wine. The humidor is great with a nice selection. I picked up 4 or 5 cigars while there. A great, friendly staff. I'm definitely going to go back!


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

OK...the GF and I are going to be in Anderson at Halfway 2 Habana this coming Saturday. Probably late afternoon early evening. Anyone else going to be around?


----------

